# How Many Violins?



## Quaverion

I was just wondering how many people own several violins. I have a whopping *two* now! What about you?


----------



## Daniel

Just one, but love that one . Hope someone will vote for the last answer :lol: Must be a violin builder .


----------



## jacqueline

I have two.. My full size and a 3/4 from a few years ago.


----------



## becky

I guess I have 2 ... my 3/4 I learned on and my HOPF. The 3/4 is at my parents' house. I don't have it here because I haven't ever had the room in the car to bring it back with me. I will be getting a miniviolin for my daughter soon. I was thinking a 1/8 or a 1/16. My husband has also agreed that I can have an electric violin for Christmas this year as long as I have a job outside the home by then. So I guess later this year I'll really be rocking!


----------



## Thomas

> *I was thinking a 1/8 or a 1/16*


U mean those display only type of minature models?
They aren't really playable right?


----------



## Nox

I must have 6...if you count violin bodies as well...

...I have my good one...
...I have the one my Mom bought me way back when...
...I have the cheapy one I bought for $50...but it needs repair...
...I have a 3/4 violin I also bought for $50...it's nicer than I thought it was...
...I have a shell of a cheap lefty...
...I have a cheap violin kit that I'm going to make sooner or later (later at this point)...

...and my viola...


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 21 2004, 10:06 PM
> *U mean those display only type of minature models?
> They aren't really playable right?
> [snapback]196[/snapback]​*


I want one for my daughter when she is 2. They are playable and just adorable. They are for little kids to learn the violin on, fully functioning, just tiny. I want to get her the 1/16, but my husband thinks a 1/8 will last longer for her. I just want to use it to introduce her to music.

Check these out!

http://www.violinslover.com/gamaviolins1_16.php

I wonder about professional quality though. They also come in 1/32 and 1/64, but usually kids with hands that small can't play at all.


----------



## Nox

...do you need to worry too much about quality at this stage? She'll essentially be learning the open strings and first position...by the time she's done that she'll be ready for 1/2 size...and then I think quality becomes more important...

...and this is just from the little bit I've listened in on (from a safe distance...LOL...) while waiting for my lessons, or when I'm somewhere where lessons to little kids are being given...


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Jul 22 2004, 12:38 PM
> *...do you need to worry too much about quality at this stage? She'll essentially be learning the open strings and first position...by the time she's done that she'll be ready for 1/2 size...and then I think quality becomes more important...
> 
> ...and this is just from the little bit I've listened in on (from a safe distance...LOL...) while waiting for my lessons, or when I'm somewhere where lessons to little kids are being given...
> [snapback]241[/snapback]​*


I'm actually going to get a cheap-o off of ebay... I thought these little ones looked quite nice, though  Too much for what is essentially going to be a toy!


----------



## 009

> *They also come in 1/32 and 1/64, but usually kids with hands that small can't play at all.*


I have ex. for kids with weak and strong hands and fun lessons for kids who dreaded any formal form of lessons... I'll post a few lesson plans here maybe. It's good reading for parents and teachers who are actively involved with children.


----------



## becky

I'm interested in whether or not anyone is going to select 8-10 or more than 10. I think they'd have to be a violin maker or a person who repairs instruments. 

Of course I already plan to collect lots of interesting instruments when I win our powerball lottery


----------



## Quaverion

Oh yes, I forgot to mention that my ex-girlfriend owns over twenty violins.


----------



## Nox

Why? Why so many...and why is she your Ex??? (Inquiring minds want to know...LOL...).


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Sep 6 2004, 07:07 PM
> *Why? Why so many...and why is she your Ex??? (Inquiring minds want to know...LOL...).
> [snapback]1745[/snapback]​*


I don't know why so many. She is just awesome, I guess. She has her own CD at Media Play called "Classical Jam." She did that when she was in middle school. She's "ex" now because she is going to Purchase and I'm at Canisius.


----------



## Nox

Cool she put out a CD!

Too bad you're both off in different directions...


----------



## Quaverion

Yeah. I am thinking about doing that too after a few more years here. My friends and I are very into music and they say they want to make a CD with me, too. After this I just retire, sit back, and relax!


----------



## Nox

...let me know when you put out your CD...I'll buy one...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Sep 6 2004, 09:33 PM
> *...let me know when you put out your CD...I'll buy one...
> [snapback]1753[/snapback]​*


Ha! Thanks! You got it for free when we put it out, though. I'm going to have to hear you play, though. Have any recordings on CD or here?


----------



## Daniel

Yeah yeah, I also want a copy. 20 violins    Thats awesome!!!!!!! All best quality?

But only the going away to another place musn't be the end of being your gf, Quaverion . Why don't you keep contact?


----------



## Quaverion

Yeah, I tried calling yesterday for the first time, but for some reason I can't do long distance from here. I'll have to try calling from somewhere else. But, don't worry, there are plenty of violinist who go here.  B)


----------



## Quaverion

A lot a very good, a few are mediocre, and a few are junky for just taking apart and putting together again I assume. <_<


----------



## Kate

If you count my viola- I have 2. My violin is a 3/4 that I'm going to have fixed and my brother is going to learn on and my viola is my pride and joy.  It'd be great to have 20 instruments!


----------



## Daniel

How long have you been playing the viola yet, Kate? 

And a great welcome to the Forum!

Daniel


----------



## James

I think one violin is expensive enough


----------



## Daniel

If I had the money, there would be nothing against 100 instruments... :lol: :lol:

BTW: interesting result: around 55 % have between 2 and 4 violins, I think this is amazing...would be good to know if only 2 or even 3 or 4...

Myself I couldn't buy so many. :huh:


----------



## 4/4player

Hello Everyone

Since im only beginning to learn to play the violin(been about a month of private lessons now), I have a generic cheap, junk,[Insert a negative word here], violin.....
But when I get better at playing my "baby" and go to college for orchestral conducting...I might get 2 professional violins and maybe a vintage violin(perhaps from a auction house?,lol)

4/4player


----------



## World Violist

I wouldn't have even been able to answer this poll had my aunt not just dropped in and forced a violin on me!


----------



## Woodley6453

I'm with the majority on this one - I have 4.

I have my 1748 (I believe) Guadagnini that I play only on special occasions or when I'm feeling like bringing out a different sound - this is a really nice violin, I won it in a contest a few years ago and have been scared to play it too much.
My normal playing violin, an 1823 Vuillaume
The first violin I ever played, which is a 1/16 size and I imagine an Italian model made when I started violin (1996)
My 3/4 size that I played until I graduated to a full size. It's German and my mom actually played it when she was my age - I don't know the maker but it was made in West Berlin in 1961.

Anyway I'm done now.


----------



## Yoshi

none yet


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just one im fraid


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

i started on a cheap Chinese instrument, i was so frustrated then

the "joke" : Violin by Stradivarius; hands by Frankenstein ... that a good player can get a surprisingly good sound, even out of a poor violin... according to a beginner's book, only made matters worse 

i strongly do not believe in it. Yes of course, if you're already good then there's no problem producing a good sound on a cheap tin can-sounding instrument. But for the beginner, for the struggling student i say buying a better made instrument saves a lot of frustrating hours of practice and self doubt. Of course, a child constrained to learning the instrument will not admit to it nor question it.

I was beginning to doubt myself until came the replacement. It was far easier to play. It was light and more encouraging to play/practice and less of a torture to indifferent ears. 

i'm not sure but "*suffering*" seems to be an essential ingredient for one to be a (great) genius in most cases... now i am not one nor do i desire to be one... i play and learn it for the pleasure of music making... for amateurish reasons hence the avoidance of pain and frustration.... ahahaha

i have 2 and plan to get a third one ....there's a very fat 1813 Stainer copy owned by a collector in Thailand~of all places !!! ahahaha... i'm so much in love with it. I'm planning to buy it before i turn 28


----------



## andruini

I voted Only 1 because I didn't know I could count my smaller violins.. But counting those I have three.. I've been thinking about getting another one.. The one I have now is a Czech 1937 made by Antonín Lancinger.. It's got a nice, full sound but it was really badly taken care of when I got it, so it's not in optimum condition.. Well, nothing major, just really mucky wood which makes it sound a bit dull.. Nothing that can't be taken care of..
But yeah, I think of getting another one all the time..


----------



## Dan Padilla

*4 fiddles and 2 violas *

I have 4 fiddles and 2 violas

Violin #1 for indoor concert performances
Violin #2 for outdoor performances
Violin #3 for "extreme conditions" -- gigs in bars, weddings gigs on the beach, etc.
Violin #4 an electric fiddle for practicing late at night on headphones when my children are asleep. 

One viola for concerts and the other for "gigs"

Dan Padilla
http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


----------



## Yoshi

Just got my first violin


----------



## Huge

Just the one for me. But it's great. The ex leader of the CBSO said it is


----------



## JSK

Only own one. Three bows though (only one of them is that great though). Violin of modern Italian make and good bow of modern American make.


----------



## linsey

I have one violin that I still need to actually learn haha to I just said one. I have two violas though. One 3/4 size one I'm lending out to my best friends little sister who I'll be giving lessons to soon. And my beautiful full size viola that I'll keep through college.


----------



## ahansen_cello

I only have one violin... well, it's my wife's, but what's mine is hers and what's hers is mine, right?


----------



## jhansen_violin

I have one violin....though my husband decided to post the answer first. I used to have two, and I miss the other sooo much. But at least I can still play! Shouldn't complain.


----------



## Boccherini

ahansen_cello said:


> I only have one violin... well, it's my wife's, but what's mine is hers and what's hers is mine, right?





jhansen_violin said:


> I have one violin....though my husband decided to post the answer first. I used to have two, and I miss the other sooo much. But at least I can still play! Shouldn't complain.


Is this the way you communicate, Mr. and Mrs. Hansen, through the internet?


----------



## jhansen_violin

Hmm... that's a good question. Let me ask. Honey, this isn't the only way we communicate, right?


----------



## ahansen_cello

Um, no we communicate in lots of other ways, don't we? By the way, what's for dinner tonight?


----------



## jurianbai

will your child play a viola?

I have 1 violin, a 3/4 once belong to my nephew.


----------



## StandsWithAFiddle

Well... One of each violin and viola...


----------



## composira

I have my quarter size, half size, cheap full size and my performance full size.


----------



## Jaws

I have probably got around 100. I run an instrument loan scheme that lends instruments to adult late starters to get them going in music. I recycle older instruments and make them available to beginners.


----------



## stevens

I have 3,5 (one is broken)


----------

